# Will H202 harm shrimp and snails?



## Zoidburg (Mar 8, 2016)

Did you use food grade H2O2???


If not, it's possible you did harm them. Picture of label and ingredients would help.


----------



## IntotheWRX (May 13, 2016)

Stoke88 said:


> I recently had a slight outbreak of BBA in my 10g. I treated it with a spray bottle of hydrogen peroxide about two days ago. Today after work I checked on the aquarium to find my shrimp all dead and my Nerite snail not moving what so ever. I used very little H2O2 so I'm almost positive I didn't overdose the tank. Will any amount harm these two inverts? I'm puzzled as to why they would have suddenly died.



usually using hydroproxy shouldn't kill your animals. Even if you spot spray them right in their face, they might live.

my question is how did you put h2o2 into your tank? I would recommend a couple sprays 1 - 4max. spraying at a spot of BBA or having the h2o2 circulate around the tank. a light/medium water change to follow should do the trick.


----------



## Zoidburg (Mar 8, 2016)

I used H2O2 and dosed more than recommended in a shrimp tank. I had the filter running, but no filter media. I lost *some* shrimp (which, I expected to), but many did fine. I did see a huge population decrease in copepods though...


I think the issue might be that the H2O2 wasn't food grade... non-food grade H2O2 has stabilizers in it... and that can kill!


----------



## Mortis (Mar 31, 2011)

Usually spot treatments are fine upto 0.5ml per gallon of water using 3% H2O2. Done it numerous times without problems


----------



## Stoke88 (Nov 8, 2014)

Thanks for the responses everyone. My son has been sick the past few days so I haven't had much time to get on here. I don't have the bottle anymore. All I can tell you is that it came from Wal-Mart in the personal care isle. I was able to complete a WC today and to my surprise I found a couple shrimp and one of the two Nerites alive and well. I haven't treated anything in the tank with the H2O2 since. Where can I find food grade H2O2? I didn't even know it existed.


----------



## Zoidburg (Mar 8, 2016)

Chances are, the bottle had stabilizers in it... at least, if it's the same stuff I picked up at my own local Walmart for non-tank use...


I found some at Walgreens and that's the stuff I used in the tank.


You can get the 35% or higher Food Grade from a health food store (but then you need to dilute it), or just keep looking around at grocery stores and convenience/pharmacy stores for the 3% stuff. It should either list the stabilizers as part of the ingredients *OR* put it in parenthesis next to H2O2, if it has any. As an example, the below image has *(stabilized)* next to Hydrogen Peroxide on the ingredients list. Make sure to avoid that!

https://www.drugs.com/otc/114289/0bf4c68b-9244-4a1d-9555-04a07e3f8467-01.jpg



Glad that some survived!!!


----------

